# Does Big Als take plants as trade in (like they do with fish)?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Just curious to know if Big Als accepts plants in exchange for store credit like they do with fish? Anyone know or try?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

When I lived there, the one in Montreal did...for me at least. Never tried in Brampton or Mississauga yet.

It was not easy to deal on healthy plants, they wanted too much/many varieties for one pot/bunch etc. But, I made out pretty good trading healthy ones for ones that were there for too long or struggling and nursing them back to health.

Anyone can love pretty, healthy plants, try adopting an ugly plant for a change.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yes they will take them, but as far as I know only rooted plants, ie not cuttings. I know of a person who sold to BA quite a few java ferns rooted to driftwoods and Anubiases too.

Either way, I'd just give them a call and ask the fishroom manager.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I have talked to them about this and they request them rotted in rockwool as well.
I keep the baskets and bought myself some rockwool when i was at the hydroponics store for nutrients.
Haven't rooted any yet but gonna try..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Did you ask how much you get for each one? I'm pretty sure unless you plan on getting under 70 - 90 cents for each pot, it won't be worth your time.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Just trades.
But its agood way to use up what I trim out.
I already have a light on my daphnia so throwing in a pot is no big deal.


----------

